# Cheap silicon cover or leather case for our M?



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone know if there are silicon cover at a very very cheap price? Or a leather case, similar to the original Canon one. I have mounted a 18-55 lens. Thanks in advance


----------



## ScubaX (Jun 23, 2014)

What price range is cheap to you?

My recommendation would be to use a case such as a LowePro Toploader http://store.lowepro.com/toploading or the ThinkTank Digital Holster http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/digital-holsters/digital-holsters.aspx

With the Toploader and Digital Holster you can protect your camera and lens and have quick access to it while carrying it.

With a tight fitting case, if you want to take a photo it is much more difficult to access the camera.

Here are some neoprene ones from Op-Tech. I don't know what size you would need, and personally I would not go this route. 

http://optechusa.com/pouches/soft-pouch-body-cover.html

http://optechusa.com/pouches/soft-pouch-digital-d-series.html

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-7401224-Pouch/dp/B004N864W8/ref=pd_sim_p_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0ATBFGSDYSRVZ3739JKN


----------



## surapon (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.miniinthebox.com/neopine-ne-eos-m-inner-protective-triangle-bag-for-canon-eos-m_p1127964.html?currency=USD&litb_from=paid_adwords_shopping&gclid=CjgKEAjwoJ-dBRDbjfKN7IzN0FsSJAAP0G_DT0jL-720WJ05rPHqPoUgWOr03FLQOZhO4CL357cfCfD_BwE

http://www.lowepro.com/canon-eos-m-camera-bags

http://www.amazon.com/MegaGear-Ready-Protective-Leather-Camera/dp/B009YD40A0


AND THIS is a great Post in CR too :

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15732.0


----------



## Quackator (Jun 23, 2014)

Case? Pocket of my jacket.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 23, 2014)

Cheap? Check eBay. Off brand accessories are there by the ton.


----------

